# CQB AA-12 Gauge Shotgun! Look at this thing! Soon in Iraq!



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

AA-12 Gauge Shotgun

Military Police Systems recently unveiled a must-have weapon in the current CQB environment. The company out of Piney Flats, Tennessee has come out with a unique selectable (via a unique trigger) 12-gauge shotgun called the Auto Assault 12 Automatic Shotgun or AA-12 Automatic Shotgun. The AA name originally stood for "Atchisson Assault" after the original inventor but has been changed since Military Police Systems purchased the rights to the unique weapon. The weapon utilizes a constant recoil system that reduces recoil by 90% as compared to a traditional 12 gauge shotgun. The reduction in recoil is the primary reason that this shotgun can be fired effectively in the automatic mode. With little or no barrel rise, this weapon is a monster when clearing rooms! The weapon will definitely become a force multiplier with its ease of operation and massive firepower in both the law enforcement and military arenas.

[siteimg]3969[/siteimg]

Technical Data -

* Caliber - 12 Gauge (2 3/4" Shells) 
* Rate of Fire - 300 Rounds per minute/fires a 20 round drum in about 4 seconds  
* Operations - Long Stroke Gas Piston with constant recoil 
* Length - 33 Inches with 13 Inch Barrel (same size as an M4 with stock Extended). 38 Inches with 18 Inch Barrel 
* Weight - 10.0 lbs with 13 Inch Barrel. 10.5 lbs with 18 Inch Barrel 
* Feeding Device - 8 round magazine, 20 round drum magazine, 40 round drum magazine (in development) 
* Safety - Thumb Safety 
* Sights - Front: Protected Post which is adjustable for Elevation.

Rear:

Protected Ring which is adjustable for W/E.

* Stock - Glass filled nylon available in: Urban Grey, Desert Tan,Olive,Drab, Black, Various other Camouflage Patterns 
* Finish - Matte Stainless Steel 
* Made of corrosion resistant, high impact,heat-treated stainless steels and high-impact plastics 
* Low Maintenance - During a Blackwater shoot, 5000 ROUNDS were fired through a single weapon WITHOUT cleaning or a drop of Lube. 

What is Constant Recoil? - When the weapon's gun bolt is cycling a round, a gas system absorbs most of the shock and energy, about 80% of the total recoil. The weapon also has a very strong recoil spring that absorbs another 10% of the recoil. The result is a weapon that cycles efficiently and effortlessly while transferring 10% of the recoil of a normal 12 gauge to the shooter!> The Video - See this monster in action being fired with both magazines and the 20 round drum.

Notice the system explained above and how the weapon is stable and has virtually no barrel rise.



> Auto Assault 12 (AA12) Combat Shotgun for Mil/LE Special Operations
> 
> Posted on Thursday, October 28 @ 03:44:00 PDT by davidc
> by David Crane
> ...


WOW

Ryan :sniper:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I have a video of this thing in action... is there any way for us to upload a short clip to the website?

Never tried that... would appreciate some suggestions...

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Here is a great article from Military.com and Soldier of Fortune Magazine...

This bad boy might be in the hands of our troops before the end of summer... :wink:

http://www.military.com/soldiertech/0,1 ... 2,,00.html



> THE AUTO ASSAULT-12: A Killer Shotgun for the War on Terror
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> It is a well-known fact that terrorists killing our troops in Iraq are not afraid of the M4 and its 5.56mm bullet -- but they are terrified of shotguns. Enter the AA-12. No felt recoil, high explosive rounds, gas-forged and heat-treated, this shotgun may give terrorists a run for their money.
> ...


---------------

This is just incredible! WOW!

Ryan


----------

